# Pregnant or fat?



## Rosetta (Jan 30, 2019)

My 1 1/2 year old pygmy/Nigerian dwarf nanny. We think she's pregnant but we're not sure. If she is, she'd be due in March. We wouldn't want to go outside one day and find dead baby goat(s) because we weren't sure whether or not she was preggo. Her stomach is tight, and hard. But her udders aren't full/filling up yet. Are there any other tell take signs a goat is pregnant?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2019)

You can send blood out to Biopryn- cost like $4.
Or you can have an ultrasound done, or vet palpate.
If she is bred as she gets closer she should start developing more of an udder.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 30, 2019)

$4 for blood test?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> $4 for blood test?



We have sent several pregnancy tests in ( a few last year and some this year) - We have sold a few does bred and before we sent them off we confirmed the breeding.  You just have to wait 30 days from time of breeding. Results are fast too. We generally send the sample priority (not overnight- needs no cold pack)
https://www.biopryn.com/biopryn-affiliate-laboratory-network/precision-diagnostics/


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't know how to draw blood. And it is only me.


----------

